# Cygnus Marine whereabouts



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Does anyone know of this company's whereabouts now that they have been sold, please.
the address and phone number that I have relates to their home in Penryn, Cornwall, and the phone just rings out at the moment.
Any new address and phone number would be of great help, please.
Many thanks in anticipation.neil.(K)


----------



## porthendry (Jul 6, 2007)

Think the Cygnus moulds were bought by Chris Anderson of Fresh Catch in Peterhead if that's any help.


----------



## davidbrand (Jul 3, 2007)

ernie cook one of the directors of cygnus still sells licenses on findafishingboat.com his mob is [Please do not post phone numbers on the site exchange by PM or Email only Davie Tait Moderator ] it says on cygnus website that they will notify on site who has bought moulds


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks to you both.will try the telephone numbers tomorrow.I'll look up this company fresh Catch as well.
It's not one of their moulds I'm after but info on a trawler that they drew plans for some years ago, and wonder if they still have copies.
many thanks.neil.


----------



## LLA (Jan 4, 2008)

acded


----------



## Ali N (Dec 6, 2005)

if you go to the cygnus website they hav ea list of telephone numbers for all the new mould owners and various other contacts


----------



## nicolina (Jun 17, 2007)

Ali N said:


> if you go to the cygnus website they hav ea list of telephone numbers for all the new mould owners and various other contacts


Read in the Fishing News some time ago that Ernie Cook had died in an motorbike accident and this happened just a short time after they had sold out Cygnus Boats.


----------

